

GEOS on Commodore 64 - amichail
http://youtube.com/watch?v=j1Mnvead8Tc

======
lupin_sansei
Interestingly there is a cousin of GEOS for the PC
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEOS_%2816-bit_operating_system...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEOS_%2816-bit_operating_system%29)

------
michaelneale
I remember this ! I can't remember exactly when, but yeah, it was great in
1984 (from memory).

Using a digital joystick for mouse movement was not fun though.

------
gibsonf1
Wow, I wish I'd had that in 1982. Hard to believe that a GUI was ever
available for the C64.

~~~
lupin_sansei
I don't think Geos came out until 1986
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEOS_%288-bit_operating_system%...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEOS_%288-bit_operating_system%29)

------
lupin_sansei
So that's why they made splash screens.

------
joeguilmette
hmmmm. that looks a lot like macos. haha and people say gates stole from jobs.

